# What is your favorite Yeast?



## Skycrestfarm (Feb 24, 2014)

This year I have been experimenting with what I think is a great yeast. I make mostly red fully dry wines and have been having great success with a composite strain BM4X4 yeast. This is a commercial yeast that is sold in 1 KG quantities by the manufacturer. I have found a dealer on Amazon that sells 5 gram quantities of this yeast for $3. This yeast is a combination of two yeast strains BM47 and another... I forget the other strain. BM47 produces a great mouth feel but can have trouble getting started during the lag phase. The companion yeast strain carries the early primary fermintation and is later joined by BM47. I have made two batches of Red wine with this yeast and have really enjoyed the end product.

Feel free to boast on your favorite yeast!

Sykcrestfarm
Stephen


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 24, 2014)

I think that BM4x4 is composed of BM4*5* plus another yeast. And, if I am not mistaken, Lalvin does not reveal what that other yeast is.

I have made a grand total of 1 batch using BM45. There were notable differences in the fermentation compared to other yeasts I have used, like a lot more foam and gooey sludge. I am assuming the gooey sludge is related to the polysaccharides that will provide the mouthfeel! My BM45 was, indeed, slow to take off; on the plus side, this allowed me to get an accurate OG reading, with the sugars out of the grape pack, but no fermentation having started.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 24, 2014)

It all depends on the criteria you need. Around here I need yeasts that will eat malic acid. That is one of my highest priorities. So, I used exclusively 71B this year. Next year I may try maurivin b.


----------



## big-al (Feb 24, 2014)

I also like BM4x4, but save yourself some money and get it from Morewine.
You can get 80g for $12.95.

http://morewinemaking.com/products/dry-wine-yeast-bm-4x4.html


----------



## cocroach (Feb 24, 2014)

Stephen/Paul, I'm curious to know what grape varieties you chose to use the BM4x4 and BM45 with? Other than mouth-feel, did you notice any different aromas/flavour profiles? I heard these ones were supposed to produce plum/jam flavours. I've selected a few different yeast strains (inlcuding the BM4x4) to go with either a Barolo, or Amarone I plan to make and blend.

I recently used Wyeast (Chianti) liquid yeast smack-pack on a RJS Nebbiolo I have bulk aging and a RJS Winery Series Rosso Grande Excellente. This yeast started up way faster than the normal dry EC1118 yeast. Also, I noticed that the Nebbiolo doesn't seem to have that strong "kit-smell"; instead, it actually smells quite pleasant. So far I like this yeast, but it is way too expensive at $9.95 a pack, which is only enough to inoculation 5 gallons.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 25, 2014)

I chose to use BM45 on a Super Tuscan (CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo). It is still in secondary, so I cannot say anything yet about how it turned out. But I have high hopes!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 25, 2014)

Cocroach,
Check out this link for a Yeast & Grape Pairing guide from Lallemand, select the grape you are using and it will give a load of info on various yeasts recommended for that style and what characteristics that they will contribute to your wine.

Click Here!


----------



## nucjd (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the link pumpkinman. This info is golden.


----------



## Skycrestfarm (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah... Thanks Pumpkinman... That link is great!


----------



## Skycrestfarm (Feb 26, 2014)

Big-al 
Thanks for the yeast source. You are right 80 grams for $13 is way better than $3 for 5 grams!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 26, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Cocroach,
> Check out this link for a Yeast & Grape Pairing guide from Lallemand, select the grape you are using and it will give a load of info on various yeasts recommended for that style and what characteristics that they will contribute to your wine.
> 
> Click Here!



Not an American grape in the lot.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 26, 2014)

jswordy said:


> Not an American grape in the lot.



Whaddya expect with a name like Lallemand!? (Which I assume is a corruption of L'Allemand -- so French for "the German") Not very American!


----------



## HenryMae (Feb 26, 2014)

Would you ever change the yeast provided in a kit?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## MrKevin (Feb 26, 2014)

HenryMae said:


> Would you ever change the yeast provided in a kit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making



Changing the yeast is pretty standard for me. I believe that kit manufactures will sacrifice quality for performance.


----------



## cocroach (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Pumpkinman. Yes, I have referenced this list from another post. Very helpful indeed!! I selected about 5 different yeast strains that I's like to try.

Cheers.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 27, 2014)

HenryMae said:


> Would you ever change the yeast provided in a kit?



Many, if not most, of us here swap out the yeast on kits. I certainly do.


----------



## Turock (Feb 27, 2014)

Be careful not to add nutrient during this long lag phase--it can get the wild yeast to take off.


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 27, 2014)

i have had very good results with qa23 for my whites


----------



## Skycrestfarm (Feb 28, 2014)

Cocroach...
I have used BM4X4 with Barolo and am currently making a batch of Cabernet Sav. with this yeast. The Barolo has a Plum-like flavor and nice mouth feel. I have not tried the Cab yet but the aromas are quite nice. Next month I am getting 12 gallons of Zinandel juice (Chilian) and plan to use BM4X4 again. 

Skycrestfarm
Stephen


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 28, 2014)

I suppose I never answered the OPs question (mostly because my kits are too new for me to have a well-formed opinion). I have used ICV-D254 and RP15 on a few kits, and am pleased. I think I will oscillate between those two and BM45 for a while.


----------



## cocroach (Mar 1, 2014)

Stephen/Sourgrapes, thanks. Sounds like BM4x4 and BM45 are pretty popular yeast strains, though I had heard BM4x4 is a bit more reliable than the BM45, requiring less nutrient. 

I have a Meglioli Sicilian Primitivo on pre-order, which I understand is the same grape variety as Zinfandel. I'd like to split the batch, using the BM4x4 and possibly the Assmanshausen (AMH), and blend. I haven't heard much on the AMH, but apparently, it is supposed to produce spicy and fruity aroma/flavour profiles.

ICV-D80 looks like a good one too.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 1, 2014)

I have no experience except the Lalvin charts, but, I agree: AMH and D80 look like intriguing choices for Zin/Primitivo. Yum!


----------



## jas3019 (Mar 1, 2014)

GreginND said:


> It all depends on the criteria you need. Around here I need yeasts that will eat malic acid. That is one of my highest priorities. So, I used exclusively 71B this year. Next year I may try maurivin b.



Is this to avoid MLF or is there another reason you look for yeast that eats malic acid?


----------



## GreginND (Mar 2, 2014)

jas3019 said:


> Is this to avoid MLF or is there another reason you look for yeast that eats malic acid?




For reds, it is not to avoid mlf. It is to lower the acid enough so I can DO mlf. Often I'm starting with grapes that have a pH around 3.00. So a yeast that eats malic acid and does not produce lactic acid from it helps. With our hybrid whites where I don't want to do mlf, it helps to lower the add without using chemical de acidification. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

